# Rating dropped!



## Ubergirlzz (Dec 31, 2016)

Last night, in the rain, I decided to drive the LA area and worked from 5 pm to 12 midnight (only taking one break). I had a total of 11 trips completed. Well, this morning, I checked my rating, and it dropped from 4.9 to 4.86! Needless to say, I'm pissed off because in my view, I did everything correctly and there was no reason for anyone to give me less than 5 stars. How do I find out who gave me less than 5 stars? Because I want to re-pay them in kind. I give all my pax 5 stars (even those who don't tip). As long as they're courteous and respectful to me as a driver, I give 5 stars.

When I started last night, I had 136 5-star trips, and this morning, it's at 142 5-star trips, so 6 people rated me 5 stars out of the 11 trips.

Mind you, while driving in the rain last night, I receive zero tips. And my net pay was $80 for 7 hours. When you take into consideration gas, I'm making less than min. wage. No mind, I always am very professional, I always greet the pax and am very friendly. Not overly chatty, unless they want to be (and I can usually tell). And as we all know, Uber can be difficult at best, with rude pax and never knowing where you're going to end up. The worst are the 3-mile drives (ugh). The most annoying thing to me are smelly passengers, rude passengers who get in your car and start talking to each other in foreign language, drunk passengers who hit on you, etc. You all know what I'm talking about. Then there's the typical "how long have you been driving?" and "is this your only job?" and "what is your longest Uber ride request?" But I manage to suffer through and keep a good attitude. 

I guess I'm trying to wrap my head around the fact that I'm rated less than 5 stars for providing a good service (with a smile), and always having a clean, non-smelly car, mints, phone chargers, good music. And yet I am being rated less than 5 stars? WTF? Is this just par for the course?

I'm concerned because if my ratings keep dropping, Uber will deactivate. Maybe I should just concentrate on the Orange County area. The people there seem more classy and nicer.


----------



## theamp18 (Nov 9, 2016)

I'm just going to watch this thread....should be fun


----------



## Zalltime (Oct 13, 2016)

Noob. You'll learn with experience ratings you cannot control it is all luck.


----------



## DollarStoreChauffeur (Sep 12, 2016)

Ubergirlzz said:


> mints, phone chargers, good music. And yet I am being rated less than 5 stars? WTF? Is this just par for the course?
> 
> .


Who told you you should offer these things?


----------



## Ubergirlzz (Dec 31, 2016)

DollarStoreChauffeur said:


> Who told you you should offer these things?


No one told me, I read that you should offer these things to your passengers as a courtesy.


----------



## Ubergirlzz (Dec 31, 2016)

Zalltime said:


> Noob. You'll learn with experience ratings you cannot control it is all luck.


I've been driving about 3 months now. What qualifies me as a seasoned driver?


----------



## Zalltime (Oct 13, 2016)

You drive now when everyone out of school or on vacation is causing the driver pool to be over saturated. You are part time?


----------



## DollarStoreChauffeur (Sep 12, 2016)

Ubergirlzz said:


> No one told me, I read that you should offer these things to your passengers as a courtesy.


Where did you read that?


----------



## Ubergirlzz (Dec 31, 2016)

Zalltime said:


> You drive now when everyone out of school or on vacation is causing the driver pool to be over saturated. You are part time?


Yes, part-time, but possibly going to go full-time. Sometime in January, I'd like to conduct an Uber experiment. I'm going to treat Uber like a 9 to 5 job, however, I'm only going to work at night (since I'm more of a night person). I'm going to work 8-9 hours per day, five days per week, and see how much money I make. Just curious. I'm wondering if I could pull at least $500 a week.


----------



## Ubergirlzz (Dec 31, 2016)

DollarStoreChauffeur said:


> Where did you read that?


I think it was on an Uber-related website. Offering tips for noobs like me


----------



## DelaJoe (Aug 11, 2015)

my rating went from 4.78 to 4.80 with 2 5-star ratings last night. Once you have 500 trips, Uber uses the last 500 trips to calculate your rating. So once you have some 1's and 2's in your 500 trips it does take a while for them to get out. Mine went out last night and it move me up 2 100ths. It is kind of hard to avoid 1-star ratings. Sometimes you do something to tick off a pax, sometimes the pax is in a bad mood, sometimes they rate you a 1 by accident....you should be happy with your 4.86...I have never had my rating that high and have been driving for almost 2 years.

BTW from 4.86 to 4.94 the PAX only sees 4.9 on the screen. Uber only shows tenths of a point to the PAX. Once you fall down to 4.84, you will be a 4.8 like myself...again nothing wrong with that.

Sometimes I fart in the car but I open the windows and air it out. I try to keep the car clean but the pax can't really tell at night time. Some appreciate a nice conversation or give them information about local events. I have heated leather seats and they love that on cold nights.

Don't worry about getting kicked off...you have to drop below a 4.6....that won't happen. You will probably settle into a 4.8 when its all said and done and that is a good place to live...somewhere between 4.76 and 4.84......


----------



## Ubergirlzz (Dec 31, 2016)

DelaJoe said:


> my rating went from 4.78 to 4.80 with 2 5-star ratings last night. Once you have 500 trips, Uber uses the last 500 trips to calculate your rating. So once you have some 1's and 2's in your 500 trips it does take a while for them to get out. Mine went out last night and it move me up 2 100ths. It is kind of hard to avoid 1-star ratings. Sometimes you do something to tick off a pax, sometimes the pax is in a bad mood, sometimes they rate you a 1 by accident....you should be happy with your 4.86...I have never had my rating that high and have been driving for almost 2 years.
> 
> BTW from 4.86 to 4.94 the PAX only sees 4.9 on the screen. Uber only shows tenths of a point to the PAX. Once you fall down to 4.84, you will be a 4.8 like myself...again nothing wrong with that.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the info - that was helpful. I guess I should quit stressing over ratings.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Ubergirlzz said:


> I've been driving about 3 months now. What qualifies me as a seasoned driver?


 You are nowhere close to being deactivated so why do you care?

The rating system is perfect for people who crave facebook likes. It makes you feel warm and fuzzy.

Worry more about how much money you make than your ratings.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Ubergirlzz said:


> Last night, in the rain, I decided to drive the LA area and worked from 5 pm to 12 midnight (only taking one break). I had a total of 11 trips completed. Well, this morning, I checked my rating, and it dropped from 4.9 to 4.86! Needless to say, I'm pissed off because in my view, I did everything correctly and there was no reason for anyone to give me less than 5 stars. How do I find out who gave me less than 5 stars? Because I want to re-pay them in kind. I give all my pax 5 stars (even those who don't tip). As long as they're courteous and respectful to me as a driver, I give 5 stars.
> 
> When I started last night, I had 136 5-star trips, and this morning, it's at 142 5-star trips, so 6 people rated me 5 stars out of the 11 trips.
> 
> ...


Just tell your pax that you have left overs from thanksgiving in your trunk if they are hungry.


----------



## Dowblab (Oct 12, 2016)

You didn't mention the complimentary food rub and shiatsu?!?!? Well there's your reason.. 

There's a lot of hate out there and a host of variables as to why your rating dropped. 

If you did everything professionally and got pax from A to B that's all that matters. Don't sweat it.

Pick/ drop off in a safe area and go on your way.

I stopped stressing about ratings as someone mentioned it's all luck. 

As far as offerings... LMAO. 

I have chargers (don't offer) and a nice kick to the face if they want anymore. 

You're getting a $5/ride and if you want more you should see what yellow cab has to "offer."


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

I don't think you are doing that bad . Maybe one of your Yelp passengers rate you 3 or 4 stars. If it was couple of 1 star it would drop very low . Maybe 4.7 or like that . 
Don't worry about your ratings unless you go 4.69 or below.


----------



## 105398 (Aug 28, 2016)

Ubergirlzz said:


> and always having a clean, non-smelly car, mints, phone chargers, good music


I've maintained a 4.9x rating since May - simply by offering the following:

Clean car, comfortable ride.
Solid navigation - Which includes knowing your city, short cuts, how to avoid trouble spots, not just blindly following GPS.
My pandora plays chill, trip hop, moderate tempo music. NPR in the morning/evening commute - unless it's a very graphic topic, in which case the former goes on.
Good conversation - being able to chat about a variety of topics (your city, their city, random topics, restaurants/places you like/things to do for visitors) and, knowing when a rider prefers some quiet time as well.
A professional, polite, and confident attitude.

I do offer Kirkland's finest bottled water, since it's 13 cents a bottle, and I keep it in my SUV for myself anyway (hiking/commute/road trips, etc.)

I don't pick up anyone under 4.5, and no one under 4.75 late night. I also know what places to NOT accept pings from (certain clubs, bars, intersections, etc)

All those win out to mints, chargers, aux cables, radio station requests, and baskets full of clutter.


----------



## Ubergirlzz (Dec 31, 2016)

105398 said:


> I've maintained a 4.9x rating since May - simply by offering the following:
> 
> Clean car, comfortable ride.
> Solid navigation - Which includes knowing your city, short cuts, how to avoid trouble spots, not just blindly following GPS.
> ...


That's good - I do all of those things, too, except offer water. I noticed after last night, my rating went up a bit - from 4.86 to 4.87 so I'm happy. That's good enough for me.

I did have a compliment from two truck drivers last night from NYC. They said my car was "spotlessly clean". They gave me 5 stars, and asked me to go have a drink with them (which I declined, of course).


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)

Ratings matter? You're not being paid based on your rating. As long as you aren't deactivated, who cares...

But if you insist on caring about your rating, maybe you should try this...


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

If my passengers ask for anything, I slap,them and yell....NO SOUP FOR YOU!!!!!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ubergirlzz said:


> Last night, in the rain, I decided to drive the LA area and worked from 5 pm to 12 midnight (only taking one break). I had a total of 11 trips completed. Well, this morning, I checked my rating, and it dropped from 4.9 to 4.86! Needless to say, I'm pissed off because in my view, I did everything correctly and there was no reason for anyone to give me less than 5 stars. How do I find out who gave me less than 5 stars? Because I want to re-pay them in kind. I give all my pax 5 stars (even those who don't tip). As long as they're courteous and respectful to me as a driver, I give 5 stars.
> 
> When I started last night, I had 136 5-star trips, and this morning, it's at 142 5-star trips, so 6 people rated me 5 stars out of the 11 trips.
> 
> ...


Doesn't matter what you do.
Passengers rate on whims unrelated to actual service.
People are strange.
People who ride in your car are stranger. They don't even have a car ! A lot of these people are intoxicated and on drugs !
A lot of them got shut down at the bar and have wounded egos . lashing out at you with ratings makes them feel powerful.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Andre Benjamin 6000 said:


> Ratings matter? You're not being paid based on your rating. As long as you aren't deactivated, who cares...
> 
> But if you insist on caring about your rating, maybe you should try this...


Screw that. Keep a 5 pound hammer under the seat.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ubergirlzz said:


> I've been driving about 3 months now. What qualifies me as a seasoned driver?


When you do no more than a change the hay in their stall every 10 rides or so,you are a seasoned driver.
Realize they are animals for transport. They do not care for you
Uber does not care for you.


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Screw that. Keep a 5 pound hammer under the seat.


Lmao!!!


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

Ubergirlzz said:


> That's good - I do all of those things, too, except offer water. I noticed after last night, my rating went up a bit - from 4.86 to 4.87 so I'm happy. That's good enough for me.
> 
> I did have a compliment from two truck drivers last night from NYC. They said my car was "spotlessly clean". They gave me 5 stars, and asked me to go have a drink with them (which I declined, of course).


ubers rating system for the drivers is flawed and unfair that's the bottom line.


----------



## Ubergirlzz (Dec 31, 2016)

A T said:


> ubers rating system for the drivers is flawed and unfair that's the bottom line.


I totally agree.


----------



## Ubergirlzz (Dec 31, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Screw that. Keep a 5 pound hammer under the seat.


LOL! Funny. Maybe I should.


----------



## Ubergirlzz (Dec 31, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> When you do no more than a change the hay in their stall every 10 rides or so,you are a seasoned driver.
> Realize they are animals for transport. They do not care for you
> Uber does not care for you.


LOL! You sound so jaded. I do agree with you, though.


----------



## Ubergirlzz (Dec 31, 2016)

Andre Benjamin 6000 said:


> Ratings matter? You're not being paid based on your rating. As long as you aren't deactivated, who cares...
> 
> But if you insist on caring about your rating, maybe you should try this...


LOL! Please don't tell me that's for real. Jeezus.

Well, I know i'm not being paid based on ratings, but... if your rating falls, then you're deactivated. So yes, in a sense, ratings do matter.


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

Ubergirlzz said:


> LOL! You sound so jaded. I do agree with you, though.


With uber any ride could be your last. Uber is a temp job look at it that way.


----------



## Ubergirlzz (Dec 31, 2016)

A T said:


> With uber any ride could be your last. Uber is a temp job look at it that way.


Why do you say "any ride could be your last?" Explain further, please.


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

Ubergirlzz said:


> Why do you say "any ride could be your last?" Explain further, please.


You get to that point where you say screw it this isn't worth it.


----------



## DollarStoreChauffeur (Sep 12, 2016)

Driver = Judge Smails
Pax = Spalding


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

A T said:


> ubers rating system for the drivers is flawed and unfair that's the bottom line.


That's a fact jack !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ubergirlzz said:


> LOL! Funny. Maybe I should.


Call it " the Pacifier"


----------



## uberer2016 (Oct 16, 2016)

You made $80 in 7 hours and you worried about your rating?


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)

uberer2016 said:


> You made $80 in 7 hours and you worried about your rating?


Lmfao!!!!!


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)

uberer2016 said:


> You made $80 in 7 hours and you worried about your rating?


Ratings lives matter!


----------



## 105398 (Aug 28, 2016)

Andre Benjamin 6000 said:


> But if you insist on caring about your rating, maybe you should try this...


Good grief. Well at least if he runs off the road in a blizzard in the country he can survive off of Tylenol and Werther's.


----------



## 105398 (Aug 28, 2016)

Ubergirlzz said:


> They gave me 5 stars, and asked me to go have a drink with them (which I declined, of course).


What an annoying thing for female drivers to have to constantly deal with. My sympathies. I'd wear a wedding ring, and put a photo of my husband on the dash - hunting.


----------



## Digip (Feb 8, 2016)

This ain't kindergarten, we don't work for gold stars... You spent 7 hours of your time and vehicle costs to gross 80 bucks, sounds like it ain't worth it in your area.


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)

Ubergirlzz said:


> So yes, in a sense, ratings do matter.


Negative!


----------



## Ubergirlzz (Dec 31, 2016)

105398 said:


> What an annoying thing for female drivers to have to constantly deal with. My sympathies. I'd wear a wedding ring, and put a photo of my husband on the dash - hunting.


Haha... I do wear a wedding ring, doesn't matter. One dude asked me to go have a drink with him, I told him I was married, and he said "well, your husband doesn't have to know!"


----------



## iUBERdc (Dec 28, 2016)

Ubergirlzz said:


> Last night, in the rain, I decided to drive the LA area and worked from 5 pm to 12 midnight (only taking one break). I had a total of 11 trips completed. Well, this morning, I checked my rating, and it dropped from 4.9 to 4.86! Needless to say, I'm pissed off because in my view, I did everything correctly and there was no reason for anyone to give me less than 5 stars. How do I find out who gave me less than 5 stars? Because I want to re-pay them in kind. I give all my pax 5 stars (even those who don't tip). As long as they're courteous and respectful to me as a driver, I give 5 stars.
> 
> When I started last night, I had 136 5-star trips, and this morning, it's at 142 5-star trips, so 6 people rated me 5 stars out of the 11 trips.
> 
> ...


Ratings drop on weekend nights for two reasons: riders taking revenge for surges on your ratings and riders pissed that you don't cater to their sometimes illegal requests (to stuff too many people in your little car, to pick them up in a god awful dangerous spot that is convenient only to them or to let them have open alcohol drinks.) Just can't help rating dips during weekend nights, it's part of the territory.


----------



## iUBERdc (Dec 28, 2016)

Andre Benjamin 6000 said:


> Ratings matter? You're not being paid based on your rating. As long as you aren't deactivated, who cares...
> 
> But if you insist on caring about your rating, maybe you should try this...


Lmao! Her profit margins must be pennies to the dollar!


----------



## Ubergirlzz (Dec 31, 2016)

Digip said:


> This ain't kindergarten, we don't work for gold stars... You spent 7 hours of your time and vehicle costs to gross 80 bucks, sounds like it ain't worth it in your area.


It was a slow night... usually I make about $150 in a night in the LA area.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Ubergirlzz said:


> Last night, in the rain, I decided to drive the LA area and worked from 5 pm to 12 midnight (only taking one break). I had a total of 11 trips completed. Well, this morning, I checked my rating, and it dropped from 4.9 to 4.86! Needless to say, I'm pissed off because in my view, I did everything correctly and there was no reason for anyone to give me less than 5 stars. How do I find out who gave me less than 5 stars? Because I want to re-pay them in kind. I give all my pax 5 stars (even those who don't tip). As long as they're courteous and respectful to me as a driver, I give 5 stars.
> 
> When I started last night, I had 136 5-star trips, and this morning, it's at 142 5-star trips, so 6 people rated me 5 stars out of the 11 trips.
> 
> ...


Unless you want to buy your rating by offering free items to your customers your rating is going to fluctuate anywhere from 4.80 to 4.87 on a regular basis. Just keep doing a good job and you will be fine. You are nowhere near being afraid of being deactivated.


----------



## senorCRV (Jan 3, 2017)

Ubergirlzz said:


> I think it was on an Uber-related website. Offering tips for noobs like me


I did that crap for like 2 days... Noone took the water except one hoodrat who took all my bottled water and tried to take my cooler too.


----------



## iUBERdc (Dec 28, 2016)

senorCRV said:


> I did that crap for like 2 days... Noone took the water except one hoodrat who took all my bottled water and tried to take my cooler too.


Wtf, we carry some interesting swamp creatures in our cars


----------



## iUBERdc (Dec 28, 2016)

Ubergirlzz said:


> Haha... I do wear a wedding ring, doesn't matter. One dude asked me to go have a drink with him, I told him I was married, and he said "well, your husband doesn't have to know!"


Do you 1 star these guys and report them to Uber?


----------



## Dowblab (Oct 12, 2016)

Andre Benjamin 6000 said:


> Ratings matter? You're not being paid based on your rating. As long as you aren't deactivated, who cares...
> 
> But if you insist on caring about your rating, maybe you should try this...


Where's the gloryhole?


----------



## Dowblab (Oct 12, 2016)

Ratings matter, especially when you try and sell that high mileage car... 

"Do you have service records?"

"No, but take a look at my rating."


----------



## Eggroll (Oct 25, 2016)

Don't worry about ratings. Ratings don't mean crap!!! A 5.0 driver gets paid the same as a 4.6 driver. It's actually a disadvantage. Uber tries to pair VIP pax to high rated drivers. Even though there are closer drivers, they expect you to drive farther to pick up the VIP. Uber doesn't care about you. I have a 4.88. I'm polite and professional. I don't give extras. Uber doesn't pay well enough for that. Been doing this almost 2 years. If they don't tip, I give 4 stars. If I Uber full time in Atlanta, I can make over $1,000 a week. Work mornings during the week, UberEats during lunch, and you have to work the drunk shift Fri and Sat nights. Add Lyft. Run both. I do 10-15 Uber's to 1 Lyft. Lyft helps fill the gaps. If I have requests from both, I cancel the Uber. Lyft pays more and tipping is part of the app. Don't drive more than 10 minutes to pick anyone up. Waste of time. Uberpool: I show up, I wait 2 minutes, I cancel and leave. No call. Pool will kill your hourly income and they tend to leave poorer ratings. Also screenshot any promo you are trying to achieve, so you have proof when you have to argue for it. Hope these tips help.


----------



## iUBERdc (Dec 28, 2016)

Ubergirlzz said:


> Why do you say "any ride could be your last?" Explain further, please.


One false accusation by a disgruntled passenger and you are finished


----------



## iUBERdc (Dec 28, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> When you do no more than a change the hay in their stall every 10 rides or so,you are a seasoned driver.
> Realize they are animals for transport. They do not care for you
> Uber does not care for you.


You said it perfectly. These passengers are animals and we drivers have to act and protect ourselves like we're transporting animals that can lash out at any moment.


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

iUBERdc said:


> One false accusation by a disgruntled passenger and you are finished


Yes that to. Uber is pro customer not pro driver that's for sure.


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> That's a fact jack !


Don't worry guys those really cool uber badges will fix everything. Not!


----------



## THE MAN! (Feb 13, 2015)

Ubergirlzz said:


> Last night, in the rain, I decided to drive the LA area and worked from 5 pm to 12 midnight (only taking one break). I had a total of 11 trips completed. Well, this morning, I checked my rating, and it dropped from 4.9 to 4.86! Needless to say, I'm pissed off because in my view, I did everything correctly and there was no reason for anyone to give me less than 5 stars. How do I find out who gave me less than 5 stars? Because I want to re-pay them in kind. I give all my pax 5 stars (even those who don't tip). As long as they're courteous and respectful to me as a driver, I give 5 stars.
> 
> When I started last night, I had 136 5-star trips, and this morning, it's at 142 5-star trips, so 6 people rated me 5 stars out of the 11 trips.
> 
> ...


Don't know how many times I've read this thread? Don't sweat it!! Your ratings get you nothing!! And don't give anything else but a safe ride!!


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

*4.86?!*

Turn in your Uber badge IMMEDIATELY!


----------



## DelaJoe (Aug 11, 2015)

In the past, my ratings always took a hit during surge. Pax didn't realize that $30 Uber just cost them $120 until they exit the car and get the invoice on their phone with a picture of my sweet face. Immediate 1-star. Now, with the new Uber app, the customer gets an upfront cost estimate including the surge amount. So on NYE I didn't get any low ratings. I think everyone that drives a lot of surge will now see their ratings slowly go up.


----------



## Texas4life577 (May 31, 2016)

Ubergirlzz said:


> Last night, in the rain, I decided to drive the LA area and worked from 5 pm to 12 midnight (only taking one break). I had a total of 11 trips completed. Well, this morning, I checked my rating, and it dropped from 4.9 to 4.86! Needless to say, I'm pissed off because in my view, I did everything correctly and there was no reason for anyone to give me less than 5 stars. How do I find out who gave me less than 5 stars? Because I want to re-pay them in kind. I give all my pax 5 stars (even those who don't tip). As long as they're courteous and respectful to me as a driver, I give 5 stars.
> 
> When I started last night, I had 136 5-star trips, and this morning, it's at 142 5-star trips, so 6 people rated me 5 stars out of the 11 trips.
> 
> ...


Don't worry about your ratings. I had the same issues as you when I first started. I took pride in that my rating was 4.9 or higher for the first 150 trips. But then the law of averages started to eat away at my ratings and nerves. It drop in three weeks from 4.93 to 4.85. The worst part was I could not find any reason I was given low scores for those three weeks. I went over and over on each trip but could not justify any reason for the low ratings. Now fast forward to the present. Over 950 rides and a 4.88 rating. If you are providing great service in a professional and timely manner everything will work itself out. Also dont worry about those annoying emails threatened to diactivate you for high cancellations or not accepting request. We all get them and unless you are abusing the system you will be fine. I also starting today to drive full time to see how much money I can earn. My goal is $500 . Good luck on the New Year!


----------



## Eggroll (Oct 25, 2016)

If you have Netflix, watch season 3, episode 1(Nosedive)of Black Mirror. It deals with society and ratings.


----------



## Toonces-the-cat (Jun 7, 2016)

Ubergirlzz said:


> Last night, in the rain, I decided to drive the LA area and worked from 5 pm to 12 midnight (only taking one break). I had a total of 11 trips completed. Well, this morning, I checked my rating, and it dropped from 4.9 to 4.86! Needless to say, I'm pissed off because in my view, I did everything correctly and there was no reason for anyone to give me less than 5 stars. How do I find out who gave me less than 5 stars? Because I want to re-pay them in kind. I give all my pax 5 stars (even those who don't tip). As long as they're courteous and respectful to me as a driver, I give 5 stars.
> 
> When I started last night, I had 136 5-star trips, and this morning, it's at 142 5-star trips, so 6 people rated me 5 stars out of the 11 trips.
> 
> ...


We have all been there. We obsess about pax ratings. We take it personally. My rating went down, I am a bad person. I am less than perfect. Who does the ratings benefit anyway? What purpose do they serve? Last New Year's eve weekend, my ratings took a beating. Concerned, I wrote to the support team asking why? Was it because I asked the pax to not open the bottle of vodka in my car? Was it from the pax who called to tell me he left a pound of coke in my car? Was it because the surge was 8X base rates?

"You see, you can't please everyone, so you got to please yourself." - JOHN FOGERTY

The sooner you let go of the power of the ratings, the sooner you will find happiness behind the wheel and drive yourself to a new job.


----------



## Toonces-the-cat (Jun 7, 2016)

Ubergirlzz said:


> No one told me, I read that you should offer these things to your passengers as a courtesy.


Stop spending your money on mints, water and anything to offer pax. Uber sells new drivers that load of BS. I fell for it did it help my ratings? No. Even when I spent my time and money to offer water, my rating would still go down.

I don't offer water or gum or mints. I offer a clean car and a safe ride. Furthermore, I don't allow eating or drinking in my car. I do not want to clean up their mess.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

4.90 with no freebies. Oh, except candy canes during Christmas. And actually my rating dropped from 4.91.


----------



## t5contra (Dec 24, 2015)

Red Leader said:


> If my passengers ask for anything, I slap,them and yell....NO SOUP FOR YOU!!!!!


My favorite comment on UP so far!!!

My rating took a dive from 4.91-4.87 during the NYE surge craze. People are salty about paying extra money


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Eggroll said:


> If you have Netflix, watch the first episode of Black Mirror. It deals with society and ratings.


Season 3, Episode 1.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Ubergirlzz said:


> Last night, in the rain, I decided to drive the LA area and worked from 5 pm to 12 midnight (only taking one break). I had a total of 11 trips completed. Well, this morning, I checked my rating, and it dropped from 4.9 to 4.86! Needless to say, I'm pissed off because in my view, I did everything correctly and there was no reason for anyone to give me less than 5 stars. How do I find out who gave me less than 5 stars? Because I want to re-pay them in kind. I give all my pax 5 stars (even those who don't tip). As long as they're courteous and respectful to me as a driver, I give 5 stars.
> 
> When I started last night, I had 136 5-star trips, and this morning, it's at 142 5-star trips, so 6 people rated me 5 stars out of the 11 trips.
> 
> ...


worrying about the rating is a losing battle, you need to get over this asap. Besides, 4.86 is very good, be proud. Some people are just going to give you 4 stars, no matter what. Mine is 4.77 and I dont' even give it a second thought.

And to the guys who said to stop giving away things for free, and your ratings will go up, and found that to be absolutely correct. I used to give stuff away, and my rating sunk to 4.63, and I got a message from Uber about teh rating, to watch a video, which only gave teh WRONG advice. I QUIT opening doors, I STOPPEd giving away mints, and water, and slowly my rating is now up to 4.77 and climbing. The only time I help the passenger, if it's an elderly person, and loading bagging to my trunk. That's to be expected of taxi drivers, and thats' all I do, as well.

Go figure, but it's the truth.

I think I figured out the psychology on this, people don't like overly *obsequious servers, waiters, cabbies, etc ( *arse-kisser ).


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Season 3, Episode 1.


----------



## Citronbull (Feb 29, 2016)

I have a 4.94 rating. The only thing I give is my smelly fart if they fall asleep in the car.


----------



## senorCRV (Jan 3, 2017)

LYFT is absolutely nasty with this crap, fortunately UBER isn't anywhere near as bad.

I got an email from LYFT saying my rating so low I was in danger of being deactivated. 

It's a 4.6

Let's be honest here... Doing a little math if my worst score was a 4* that means at least 56% of my rides rated me 5* perfect. 

If one person either by accident or because they suck at life gave me a 1*, that means at least 67% think I was perfect.

That's low averages assuming every passenger rated the ride. That's also assuming they are rating ME for what I did and not LYFT for sending me a half hour away.

I'll be honest, riders are not that aware of how these things work and before I was a driver I'd probably have thrown a 3-4 star rating if I had to wait a half hour for a ride. Not because I want to hurt the driver, but because I'm assuming I'm rating the experience and not just the driver.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Andre Benjamin 6000 said:


>


One of the all time funniest bits on Seinfeld.


----------



## FuberNYC (Jan 2, 2017)

Stay away from fuber stool if you care about your ratings. Pool with 3 riders = 3 X 1 star and yes, that will hurt your ratings badly.
These cheap bastards order pool and expect black/select/suv service. 9 out of 10 will complain about the gps route, like that is our fault or choice.
I have water and candies/chocolate readily available and only these F*^*S takes them, they'll just dig their filthy hands deep inside the candy box and grab a hand full, pop open a bottle of water for 1 sip and leave in your back seat.
I'd worked really hard to bring my ratings back up to 4.94 and last week I'd accepted pool by mistake, my app was not showing the type of ride and ended up getting 3 PAX that would not stop *****ing about the GPS and how they are getting screwed saying their cheap $3 dollars ride is now going to cost them over $10. My ratings dropped to 4.90 the next day
I got so PO after hearing that I almost kicked her out of my car, I was like how dare you complain about something like that, do you know how much uber takes from that miserable $3??? A F%&*ng 35% so I am driving your ass home for $2 on a brand new $45k car with panorama sunroof and heated leather seats SMFH


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I'm glad there is no Uber Pool here yet. I give away free crap and my rating is only 4.73. It is kinda sad when you drive 10 miles to transport a guy 2 blocks for $2.47, he takes a bottle of water, and you watch your rating go down from 4.74 to 4.73 right afterwards. I also like the guys who take the whole candy bag and still don't give 5 stars.


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> I'm glad there is no Uber Pool here yet. I give away free crap and my rating is only 4.73. It is kinda sad when you drive 10 miles to transport a guy 2 blocks for $2.47, he takes a bottle of water, and you watch your rating go down from 4.74 to 4.73 right afterwards. I also like the guys who take the whole candy bag and still don't give 5 stars.


Did he atleast give you a couple of badges? Sounds like you should've gotten a "great amenities" badge or something along those lines.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I've never got a great amenities badge, even though I offer all of my riders aux cable, phone chargers, toothpicks, hand-sanitizer, water, tissues, candy, gum, and earplugs. I'm thinking of handing out cheap sunglasses soon for daylight trips longer than ten miles. Maybe then I can get a "great amenities" badge. I once ran out of water and a rider asked for a bottle and I said sorry I was out and he said he thought we were required to carry water bottles. I said that wasn't true. He asked if Uber paid for them and I told him no, and that some drivers just provide it as a courtesy for riders.

I've had someone take the whole bag of candy 3 times. Once they just took it without saying anything, another time the rider said "thanks for candy gift bag" or something like that as they walked out with the whole bag. No 5 stars for from either of them, no badges, no tip.

The last time someone took the whole bag though, I was pleased with the overall trip.

On New Years day close to sunrise I had a pair of mighty fine looking lasses in my car though towards the end of my day who were eating a lot of candy on the way and they actually asked me if they could take the whole bag and said please. So I said, "Sure go ahead." I'm not sure it was the rational part of my brain that was doing the thinking, but it actually turned out pretty good. I got a $10 tip (which more than covers the bag) AND a 5 star rating from them. (Still no badges though! But I guess I don't need no stinkin' badges, right?)


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

Is this girl new to humanity? "i did everything right, but still some people were unfair to me." Really? And then she wishes instant retribution by rating them back, and the vicious cycle continues. #ihatemyspecies


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)

Strange Fruit said:


> Is this girl new to humanity? "i did everything right, but still some people were unfair to me." Really? And then she wishes instant retribution by rating them back, and the vicious cycle continues. #ihatemyspecies


Lol. I know right something is odd here...


----------



## mindthelines (Jan 2, 2017)

I keep a nice clean interior. 

You can have anything you can see. Which is nothing.

4.86


----------



## Ubergirlzz (Dec 31, 2016)

Oscar Levant said:


> worrying about the rating is a losing battle, you need to get over this asap. Besides, 4.86 is very good, be proud. Some people are just going to give you 4 stars, no matter what. Mine is 4.77 and I dont' even give it a second thought.
> 
> And to the guys who said to stop giving away things for free, and your ratings will go up, and found that to be absolutely correct. I used to give stuff away, and my rating sunk to 4.63, and I got a message from Uber about teh rating, to watch a video, which only gave teh WRONG advice. I QUIT opening doors, I STOPPEd giving away mints, and water, and slowly my rating is now up to 4.77 and climbing. The only time I help the passenger, if it's an elderly person, and loading bagging to my trunk. That's to be expected of taxi drivers, and thats' all I do, as well.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ubergirlzz (Dec 31, 2016)

Interesting....good to know. I guess there is a psychology behind it if you're too nice, people don't respect you. Or something like that.


----------



## SurgeWarrior (Jun 18, 2016)

Ubergirlzz said:


> Last night, in the rain, I decided to drive the LA area and worked from 5 pm to 12 midnight (only taking one break). I had a total of 11 trips completed. Well, this morning, I checked my rating, and it dropped from 4.9 to 4.86! Needless to say, I'm pissed off because in my view, I did everything correctly and there was no reason for anyone to give me less than 5 stars. How do I find out who gave me less than 5 stars? Because I want to re-pay them in kind. I give all my pax 5 stars (even those who don't tip). As long as they're courteous and respectful to me as a driver, I give 5 stars.
> 
> When I started last night, I had 136 5-star trips, and this morning, it's at 142 5-star trips, so 6 people rated me 5 stars out of the 11 trips.
> 
> ...


you need to offer free kittens and puppies..now stop worrying about such nonsense and focus on the money!


----------



## Nice_Guy (Nov 28, 2016)

FuberNYC said:


> Stay away from fuber stool if you care about your ratings. Pool with 3 riders = 3 X 1 star and yes, that will hurt your ratings badly.
> These cheap bastards order pool and expect black/select/suv service. 9 out of 10 will complain about the gps route, like that is our fault or choice.
> I have water and candies/chocolate readily available and only these F*^*S takes them, they'll just dig their filthy hands deep inside the candy box and grab a hand full, pop open a bottle of water for 1 sip and leave in your back seat.
> I'd worked really hard to bring my ratings back up to 4.94 and last week I'd accepted pool by mistake, my app was not showing the type of ride and ended up getting 3 PAX that would not stop *****ing about the GPS and how they are getting screwed saying their cheap $3 dollars ride is now going to cost them over $10. My ratings dropped to 4.90 the next day
> I got so PO after hearing that I almost kicked her out of my car, I was like how dare you complain about something like that, do you know how much uber takes from that miserable $3??? A F%&*ng 35% so I am driving your ass home for $2 on a brand new $45k car with panorama sunroof and heated leather seats SMFH


How do you know if a ride is a pool or not. I only drive uberX here in Dallas and there is no way of knowing if its a shared ride? Please please share!


----------



## iUBERdc (Dec 28, 2016)

FuberNYC said:


> Stay away from fuber stool if you care about your ratings. Pool with 3 riders = 3 X 1 star and yes, that will hurt your ratings badly.
> These cheap bastards order pool and expect black/select/suv service. 9 out of 10 will complain about the gps route, like that is our fault or choice.
> I have water and candies/chocolate readily available and only these F*^*S takes them, they'll just dig their filthy hands deep inside the candy box and grab a hand full, pop open a bottle of water for 1 sip and leave in your back seat.
> I'd worked really hard to bring my ratings back up to 4.94 and last week I'd accepted pool by mistake, my app was not showing the type of ride and ended up getting 3 PAX that would not stop *****ing about the GPS and how they are getting screwed saying their cheap $3 dollars ride is now going to cost them over $10. My ratings dropped to 4.90 the next day
> I got so PO after hearing that I almost kicked her out of my car, I was like how dare you complain about something like that, do you know how much uber takes from that miserable $3??? A F%&*ng 35% so I am driving your ass home for $2 on a brand new $45k car with panorama sunroof and heated leather seats SMFH


Should have cancelled the moment you saw it was pool. I try to be very careful with my cancels so I have them in my back pocket ready to use when necessary.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Nice_Guy said:


> How do you know if a ride is a pool or not. I only drive uberX here in Dallas and there is no way of knowing if its a shared ride? Please please share!


when you get a ping, on the ping screen, at the very bottom next to the rider's rating, it states "uberpool" or "uberx".


----------



## WestSubDriver (Jul 1, 2016)

Anyone else notice a drop in their overall rating after the rider app update just before Thanksgiving that removed the prompt for riders to rate their trip immediately after it is completed? My long-term trend was that 70+% of riders gave me a rating. That has dropped to 40% since the app update. With less trips being rated, fewer 5 stars to offset those 4 stars and occasional 3 star. Already lodged my useless and futile complaint with Uber.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

WestSubDriver said:


> Anyone else notice a drop in their overall rating after the rider app update just before Thanksgiving that removed the prompt for riders to rate their trip immediately after it is completed? My long-term trend was that 70+% of riders gave me a rating. That has dropped to 40% since the app update. With less trips being rated, fewer 5 stars to offset those 4 stars and occasional 3 star. Already lodged my useless and futile complaint with Uber.


Yup! 26 trips in one day. Received 5 five star ratings and 21 did not rate me.


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

WestSubDriver said:


> Anyone else notice a drop in their overall rating after the rider app update just before Thanksgiving that removed the prompt for riders to rate their trip immediately after it is completed? My long-term trend was that 70+% of riders gave me a rating. That has dropped to 40% since the app update. With less trips being rated, fewer 5 stars to offset those 4 stars and occasional 3 star. Already lodged my useless and futile complaint with Uber.


There is alsos less occasional 3 and 4 stars to offset the 5 stars. Maybe you had 60 5s, and 10 3 &4s. Now you get 20 5s and three 3&4s. Just cuz less people overall rate you doesn't mean the average will change. Mine went up two points the first month or so. Then it went back to where it was. Typical behavior. It's been about the same rating for 2.9 years.


----------



## ram nath (Oct 19, 2016)

Ubergirlzz said:


> No one told me, I read that you should offer these things to your passengers as a courtesy.


you kidding? why on Earth you should be offering to these cheap pricks. do not offer anything? and always retaliate, if u feel like some pax gonna rate you low, hit them with 1 star. My rating used to be range of 4.82-4.84 and i used to be super nice as i was too worried about my rating. since past 6 months i dont care about rating and i just say hi to my pax and somehow my rating has been steady 4.92-4.94. and I dont even give 5 star to everbody anymore. and other important thing is "BIG" no to uberpool and you will thank me later


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

ram nath said:


> you kidding? why on Earth you should be offering to these cheap pricks. do not offer anything? and always retaliate, if u feel like some pax gonna rate you low, hit them with 1 star. My rating used to be range of 4.82-4.84 and i used to be super nice as i was too worried about my rating. since past 6 months i dont care about rating and i just say hi to my pax and somehow my rating has been steady 4.92-4.94. and I dont even give 5 star to everbody anymore. and other important thing is "BIG" no to uberpool and you will thank me later


Why do you think your rating went up besides no uber pool?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Strange Fruit said:


> There is alsos less occasional 3 and 4 stars to offset the 5 stars. Maybe you had 60 5s, and 10 3 &4s. Now you get 20 5s and three 3&4s. Just cuz less people overall rate you doesn't mean the average will change. Mine went up two points the first month or so. Then it went back to where it was. Typical behavior. It's been about the same rating for 2.9 years.


But it's a known fact that those that wish to complain will find ways to complain. Just because you go from 20 rated to 10 rated does not mean that the ratio for good to bad ratings will also scale down.

Chances are, the 10 that you normally would get were all the 5 stars that rated 5 out of habit. The remaining 10 are the ones that want to rate, usually because they want to rate you less than a 5 star.

If it's more difficult to rate, then only those committed to rating will rate... more often then not, those committed to rating are doing so because they were not satisfied....


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> But it's a known fact that those that wish to complain will find ways to complain. Just because you go from 20 rated to 10 rated does not mean that the ratio for good to bad ratings will also scale down.
> 
> Chances are, the 10 that you normally would get were all the 5 stars that rated 5 out of habit. The remaining 10 are the ones that want to rate, usually because they want to rate you less than a 5 star.
> 
> If it's more difficult to rate, then only those committed to rating will rate... more often then not, those committed to rating are doing so because they were not satisfied....


That's the prevailing theory, and I reasoned it for myself too. It's pretty basic, but sometimes what seems obvious isn't what actually happens cuz with human behavior there are other little non obvious affects. But mine started going up as soon as it began. Probably a coincidence. I didn't even know about it until I looked back at the weekly ratings to see the sudden lower number of rating. The percentage of 5 stars is about the same as always though, and it ended up going back down. I get little ups then downs now & then. I'm moody so it's not surprising. I've done experiments where all I do is try to be super friendly, which wears me out cuz I don't sincerely care about being personable over & over & oever again for 10 minute relationships. But I've tried it for a month or so and raised my rating 5 points. So I think it's more my mood.

*I think the flaw in this theory is that those who want to rate low will also do it right away. Unless you really piss someone off, I doubt they're going to go through the effort to try to rate you without being prompted. What you say about 5 starrers is the same for lower raters. And if I were like OP, I'd have started a thread a month after the change and asked "has anyone's rating gone up since the change" cuz mine went up. Probably a coincidence.*


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Strange Fruit said:


> That's the prevailing theory, and I reasoned it for myself too. It's pretty basic, but sometimes what seems obvious isn't what actually happens cuz with human behavior there are other little non obvious affects. But mine started going up as soon as it began. Probably a coincidence. I didn't even know about it until I looked back at the weekly ratings to see the sudden lower number of rating. The percentage of 5 stars is about the same as always though, and it ended up going back down. I get little ups then downs now & then. I'm moody so it's not surprising. I've done experiments where all I do is try to be super friendly, which wears me out cuz I don't sincerely care about being personable over & over & oever again for 10 minute relationships. But I've tried it for a month or so and raised my rating 5 points. So I think it's more my mood.
> 
> *I think the flaw in this theory is that those who want to rate low will also do it right away. Unless you really piss someone off, I doubt they're going to go through the effort to try to rate you without being prompted. What you say about 5 starrers is the same for lower raters. And if I were like OP, I'd have started a thread a month after the change and asked "has anyone's rating gone up since the change" cuz mine went up. Probably a coincidence.*


i mean, technically, my rating went up, but i'm an awesome driver so that's no surprise....



But my rated trips have gone down significantly... by more than half. I used to be one of those people that got 80% rated trips. After app update, barely 30%


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> i mean, technically, my rating went up, but i'm an awesome driver so that's no surprise....
> 
> 
> 
> But my rated trips have gone down significantly... by more than half. I used to be one of those people that got 80% rated trips. After app update, barely 30%


Right, but the average 5 star didn't go down is all I'm saying. There is some logic to support that it may, but it hasn't for everybody. Or even a significant number. Anyone doing this for a few years now, knows yr rating can fluctuate a bit by chance, or like me, with moods. But just because less overall rate you, doesn't mean yr rating goes down.

However, there is a significant number of Uber drivers who reflexively think any change made by Uber is bad for them. I have a feeling that's going on now.

Except, above I said it was the OP. I forgot that wasn't the original thread. It's just a following post. We discussed it in SF forum though, when I asked if anyone noticed their overall rating # crashing. They explained about the new pax app. No one has reported lower ratings. But we reasoned out the same theory. It just didn't end up being true.


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> i mean, technically, my rating went up, but i'm an awesome driver so that's no surprise....
> 
> 
> 
> But my rated trips have gone down significantly... by more than half. I used to be one of those people that got 80% rated trips. After app update, barely 30%


And you must have been less awesome before, if it went up.


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> i mean, technically, my rating went up, but i'm an awesome driver so that's no surprise....
> 
> 
> 
> But my rated trips have gone down significantly... by more than half. I used to be one of those people that got 80% rated trips. After app update, barely 30%


some have speculated that people wake up after taking a surge ride the night before. They see the price of their last ride and decide to rate low then. That scenario has also been eliminated. That's one for the positive side. There are probably lots of these sorts of differences that all even out to leaving us with about the same rating. Either way, who cares if it's system wide. If we all go down 3 points then it's all the same. If you were already almost 4.6, then Idk. Maybe Uber would notice the change and lower the bar to 4.57. I get real geeky about ratings. Which is funny cuz I never worried about mine. Not cuz it's great, it's 4.8-4.85, but usually about .81-.82. It's just like a social experiment game to me.


----------



## ram nath (Oct 19, 2016)

AuxCordBoston said:


> Why do you think your rating went up besides no uber pool?


honestly i do not have a straight answer. actually i dont do late night anymore; that probably helped the rating too.


----------



## FuberNYC (Jan 2, 2017)

Well, got a job interview tomorrow morning, wish me luck guys lol


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)

Dowblab said:


> Where's the gloryhole?


Uber uses it every time this guy turns his app on...

#nojelly


----------



## HotRodriguez75 (Oct 16, 2015)

I read the OP's post and she is entering stage 2 of Ubering. The honeymoon is over.

If your rating continually drops and goes below 4.67, you really have something to worry about.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

FuberNYC said:


> Stay away from fuber stool if you care about your ratings. Pool with 3 riders = 3 X 1 star and yes, that will hurt your ratings badly.
> These cheap bastards order pool and expect black/select/suv service. 9 out of 10 will complain about the gps route, like that is our fault or choice.
> I have water and candies/chocolate readily available and only these F*^*S takes them, they'll just dig their filthy hands deep inside the candy box and grab a hand full, pop open a bottle of water for 1 sip and leave in your back seat.
> I'd worked really hard to bring my ratings back up to 4.94 and last week I'd accepted pool by mistake, my app was not showing the type of ride and ended up getting 3 PAX that would not stop *****ing about the GPS and how they are getting screwed saying their cheap $3 dollars ride is now going to cost them over $10. My ratings dropped to 4.90 the next day
> I got so PO after hearing that I almost kicked her out of my car, I was like how dare you complain about something like that, do you know how much uber takes from that miserable $3??? A F%&*ng 35% so I am driving your ass home for $2 on a brand new $45k car with panorama sunroof and heated leather seats SMFH


If you are driving a 45k car you are a fool for not opting out of pool. If you drive select you can get out of pool the first email


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Ubergirlzz said:


> I've been driving about 3 months now. What qualifies me as a seasoned driver?


u have been driving for 3 months but u sound like u just started.


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

A seasoned driver is one that completely understands that they have been scammed by Uber. Once you understand that you either quit or get over it. Uber is hoping you get over it as you are so desperate to make the dream come true that you will do anything to keep from admitting that you are a failure. Uber says you will make millions but you can't make thousands so you think you are a failure. It's a fantastic ponzi scheme where you are promised great rewards, you are giving these rewards during the honeymoon period and then they are ripped away making it look like YOU failed and you are just going to need to work harder.
Once you resign yourself to the fact that Uber is a $10/hour job it's a lot easier to get up and go to work.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Doyle Hargraves said to just ping yourself. See attached!


----------



## hanrahan01 (Jan 5, 2017)

Ubergirlzz said:


> Last night, in the rain, I decided to drive the LA area and worked from 5 pm to 12 midnight (only taking one break). I had a total of 11 trips completed. Well, this morning, I checked my rating, and it dropped from 4.9 to 4.86! Needless to say, I'm pissed off because in my view, I did everything correctly and there was no reason for anyone to give me less than 5 stars. How do I find out who gave me less than 5 stars? Because I want to re-pay them in kind. I give all my pax 5 stars (even those who don't tip). As long as they're courteous and respectful to me as a driver, I give 5 stars.
> 
> When I started last night, I had 136 5-star trips, and this morning, it's at 142 5-star trips, so 6 people rated me 5 stars out of the 11 trips.
> 
> ...


 Maybe the Millenials you drove around didn't like your free offerings and preferred Grey Poupon for their next to nothing ride. Uber created a class of people who want everything for as close to free as u can get. What really bugs be the most is the waitresses and bartenders who feel they don't have to tip anymore because of Uber/Lyft. I keep a running log of those people so I can go to their establishment and have them serve me and then leave without tipping.


----------



## Ubergirlzz (Dec 31, 2016)

hanrahan01 said:


> Maybe the Millenials you drove around didn't like your free offerings and preferred Grey Poupon for their next to nothing ride. Uber created a class of people who want everything for as close to free as u can get. What really bugs be the most is the waitresses and bartenders who feel they don't have to tip anymore because of Uber/Lyft. I keep a running log of those people so I can go to their establishment and have them serve me and then leave without tipping.


Right - isn't that something. You would think they would be more empathetic to folks like us in the service industry. Guess not.


----------



## Ubergirlzz (Dec 31, 2016)

freddieman said:


> u have been driving for 3 months but u sound like u just started.


I don't drive everyday -- just weekends mostly. This is my second job.


----------



## Ubergirlzz (Dec 31, 2016)

HotRodriguez75 said:


> I read the OP's post and she is entering stage 2 of Ubering. The honeymoon is over.
> 
> If your rating continually drops and goes below 4.67, you really have something to worry about.


Oh, the honeymoon phase is definitely over.... My rating is now at 4.87 and holding, for now. I ope that's good because I don't want to be deactivated.


----------



## HotRodriguez75 (Oct 16, 2015)

Ubergirlzz said:


> Oh, the honeymoon phase is definitely over.... My rating is now at 4.87 and holding, for now. I ope that's good because I don't want to be deactivated.


Don't worry about the ratings. I went sub 4.8 at about 3 months and have been a steady 4.87 for the past year. Uber will not deactivate you unless you are a compulsive canceler, do something crazy with your passengers, or your ratings fall well below 4.67.

My strategy with ratings since I drive the 2am crowd is that I drive a little during the week to balance out my ratings.


----------



## iUBERdc (Dec 28, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> But it's a known fact that those that wish to complain will find ways to complain. Just because you go from 20 rated to 10 rated does not mean that the ratio for good to bad ratings will also scale down.
> 
> Chances are, the 10 that you normally would get were all the 5 stars that rated 5 out of habit. The remaining 10 are the ones that want to rate, usually because they want to rate you less than a 5 star.
> 
> If it's more difficult to rate, then only those committed to rating will rate... more often then not, those committed to rating are doing so because they were not satisfied....


There should be 3 rating prompts per trip: for the driver, for the traffic and for the price. That would stop the downrating due to the biggest two issues outside the drivers' control.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

iUBERdc said:


> There should be 3 rating prompts per trip: for the driver, for the traffic and for the price. That would stop the downrating due to the biggest two issues outside the drivers' control.


Good point, it sucks that Drivers get rated for pricing, or anything else out of Uber's control.

I think 5 star system should be removed. It should just be "Would you take this ride again?" Yes or No. Enough Nos and you get deactivated. There should be nothing subjective about the rating. A driver should not be at risk of being deactivated because they got a 4 star because of surge pricing, or 3 star because they didn't have water.

Either you'd take that ride again or you wouldn't. You are also deactivated from receiving that driver again automatically if you hit no. It should just be black and white, yes or no.


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Good point, it sucks that Drivers get rated for pricing, or anything else out of Uber's control.
> 
> I think 5 star system should be removed. It should just be "Would you take this ride again?" Yes or No. Enough Nos and you get deactivated. There should be nothing subjective about the rating. A driver should not be at risk of being deactivated because they got a 4 star because of surge pricing, or 3 star because they didn't have water.
> 
> Either you'd take that ride again or you wouldn't. You are also deactivated from receiving that driver again automatically if you hit no. It should just be black and white, yes or no.


It would be the right thing to do but we know uber won't do it.

Ubergirl go out and make as much money as you can.

Remember at the end of the day your the boss. Its your ride.


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

I do wish Uber would put something in place where a rider who rates the driver low or the driver rates the rider low would never see each other again. There is a reason these 2 folks don't get along and if they meet up again it's not going to be good for anyone (including Uber). Set it up so that any rating of 2 stars or less will ensure these 2 souls never meet again. I thought it was that way but I was told that this was a Lyft policy and rating a passenger low on Uber will not prevent you from getting stuck with them again.


----------



## iUBERdc (Dec 28, 2016)

UsedToBeAPartner said:


> I do wish Uber would put something in place where a rider who rates the driver low or the driver rates the rider low would never see each other again. There is a reason these 2 folks don't get along and if they meet up again it's not going to be good for anyone (including Uber). Set it up so that any rating of 2 stars or less will ensure these 2 souls never meet again. I thought it was that way but I was told that this was a Lyft policy and rating a passenger low on Uber will not prevent you from getting stuck with them again.


Does it benefit Travis to have people unmatched?


----------



## Ubergirlzz (Dec 31, 2016)

HotRodriguez75 said:


> Don't worry about the ratings. I went sub 4.8 at about 3 months and have been a steady 4.87 for the past year. Uber will not deactivate you unless you are a compulsive canceler, do something crazy with your passengers, or your ratings fall well below 4.67.
> 
> My strategy with ratings since I drive the 2am crowd is that I drive a little during the week to balance out my ratings.


Good strategy. I do the same and it works. Also, try to stay away from "college towns" - they are the worst.


----------



## Ubergirlzz (Dec 31, 2016)

UsedToBeAPartner said:


> I do wish Uber would put something in place where a rider who rates the driver low or the driver rates the rider low would never see each other again. There is a reason these 2 folks don't get along and if they meet up again it's not going to be good for anyone (including Uber). Set it up so that any rating of 2 stars or less will ensure these 2 souls never meet again. I thought it was that way but I was told that this was a Lyft policy and rating a passenger low on Uber will not prevent you from getting stuck with them again.


Lyft does that. If you rate your passenger a 3 or below, you will not be matched up again. I rarely drive Lyft anymore. I used to a lot, but now just stick to Uber (FUBAR).


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

I know. That's why I mentioned Lyft's policy! I would really LOVE not seeing some of my riders again in the future.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Ubergirlzz said:


> Lyft does that. If you rate your passenger a 3 or below, you will not be matched up again. I rarely drive Lyft anymore. I used to a lot, but now just stick to Uber (FUBAR).


Wait one post you said you were a new driver now you say you just stick to Uber. Just signed up on the 31st with a new profile and a fake pic. Sweet another troll


----------



## Ubergirlzz (Dec 31, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Wait one post you said you were a new driver now you say you just stick to Uber. Just signed up on the 31st with a new profile and a fake pic. Sweet another troll


Excuse me? I'm not a troll, I'm for real. I signed up for Uber AND Lyft at the same time. I used both, and I prefer Uber to Lyft. I've been driving for Uber for just over three months.


----------



## Ubergirlzz (Dec 31, 2016)

UsedToBeAPartner said:


> I know. That's why I mentioned Lyft's policy! I would really LOVE not seeing some of my riders again in the future.


Yes, I feel your pain!


----------



## SurgeWarrior (Jun 18, 2016)

iUBERdc said:


> Does it benefit Travis to have people unmatched?


If there was ever a person who needs cancer of the eyeballs, its Travis.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Short and sweet. Ratings from Fuber and Let-Down-Lyft mean NOTHING. They're meant to mentally condition you and keep you in fear (on your best behavior). They want you to get frustrated so you'll try even harder and provide even better service, but you're doing nothing wrong. Being yourself is wonderful enough, and there will always be passengers who rate you poorly/beyond your control, so let it go. Ratings do not determine whether or not you get "high paying" or "low paying calls," so let it go. Further, the system doesn't check these ratings and would only flag them in an autonomous fashion if a driver was getting 1-star ratings over and over and over again, which would offboard them.

Stop losing sleep, keep driving for less than minimum wage, and be happy.

Also, watch Season 3, episode 1 of Black Mirror on Netflix if you need additional reflection.


----------



## iUBERdc (Dec 28, 2016)

William Marshall said:


> Short and sweet. Ratings from Fuber and Let-Down-Lyft mean NOTHING. They're meant to mentally condition you and keep you in fear (on your best behavior). They want you to get frustrated so you'll try even harder and provide even better service, but you're doing nothing wrong. Being yourself is wonderful enough, and there will always be passengers who rate you poorly/beyond your control, so let it go. Ratings do not determine whether or not you get "high paying" or "low paying calls," so let it go. Further, the system doesn't check these ratings and would only flag them in an autonomous fashion if a driver was getting 1-star ratings over and over and over again, which would offboard them.
> 
> Stop losing sleep, keep driving for less than minimum wage, and be happy.
> 
> Also, watch Season 3, episode 1 of Black Mirror on Netflix if you need additional reflection.


I do nothing more than show up and pick them up/drop them off and have a 4.87. No freebies, no opened doors or other bull UBER urges you to give or do for pax


----------



## Agnok (Jan 8, 2017)

I have come to the conclusion that some riders are overly assiduous in their ratings. 'Well, I got where I'm going without an accident, but he did not offer me a mint - 2 stars'


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Agnok said:


> I have come to the conclusion that some riders are overly assiduous in their ratings. 'Well, I got where I'm going without an accident, but he did not offer me a mint - 2 stars'


It's because society has allowed them to believe they are entitled. For all intensive purposes, there's nothing that's preventing them from offering you an amenity everytime.


----------



## iUBERdc (Dec 28, 2016)

Trump Economics said:


> It's because society has allowed them to believe they are entitled. For all intensive purposes, there's nothing that's preventing them from offering you an amenity everytime.


It's the low class UBERpoop pax who think they deserve limo service on a bus fare


----------



## t5contra (Dec 24, 2015)

Trump Economics said:


> Short and sweet. Ratings from Fuber and Let-Down-Lyft mean NOTHING. They're meant to mentally condition you and keep you in fear (on your best behavior). They want you to get frustrated so you'll try even harder and provide even better service, but you're doing nothing wrong. Being yourself is wonderful enough, and there will always be passengers who rate you poorly/beyond your control, so let it go. Ratings do not determine whether or not you get "high paying" or "low paying calls," so let it go. Further, the system doesn't check these ratings and would only flag them in an autonomous fashion if a driver was getting 1-star ratings over and over and over again, which would offboard them.
> 
> Stop losing sleep, keep driving for less than minimum wage, and be happy.
> 
> Also, watch Season 3, episode 1 of Black Mirror on Netflix if you need additional reflection.


This guy nailed it. I used to care now I just shrug when I see my rating drop. I rate poor passengers poorly right in front of them. At the end of the day my rating is still higher the. 99% of my riders so why should I care?


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Ubergirlzz said:


> Last night, in the rain, I decided to drive the LA area and worked from 5 pm to 12 midnight (only taking one break). I had a total of 11 trips completed. Well, this morning, I checked my rating, and it dropped from 4.9 to 4.86! Needless to say, I'm pissed off because in my view, I did everything correctly and there was no reason for anyone to give me less than 5 stars. How do I find out who gave me less than 5 stars? Because I want to re-pay them in kind. I give all my pax 5 stars (even those who don't tip). As long as they're courteous and respectful to me as a driver, I give 5 stars.
> 
> When I started last night, I had 136 5-star trips, and this morning, it's at 142 5-star trips, so 6 people rated me 5 stars out of the 11 trips.
> 
> ...


My understanding is the PAX have several days if not weeks to rate you on a past ride Entirely possible your rating drop could of been from a rides given well before the previous night as you suspect.


----------



## t5contra (Dec 24, 2015)

It seems like every company out there has adopted a rating/survey system. I can't even get an oil change without someone calling me 3 times and emailing me about my recent visit. That's why my phone number starts with the area code 123, very exclusive neighborhood


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

t5contra said:


> It seems like every company out there has adopted a rating/survey system. I can't even get an oil change without someone calling me 3 times and emailing me about my recent visit. That's why my phone number starts with the area code 123, very exclusive neighborhood


Don't do those surveys is my advice . I did one after an oil change and was promptly opted in to a spam email list without my consent, Can't get of the damn things now in spite of unsubscribing to each and everyone. Tempting as it is to do a hatchet job to Uber on their surveys I avoid those as well just in case.


----------



## Ubergirlzz (Dec 31, 2016)

Jufkii said:


> My understanding is the PAX have several days if not weeks to rate you on a past ride Entirely possible your rating drop could of been from a rides given well before the previous night as you suspect.


No, the pax couldn't rate me because I never started "swiped" the ride.


----------



## Ubergirlzz (Dec 31, 2016)

t5contra said:


> It seems like every company out there has adopted a rating/survey system. I can't even get an oil change without someone calling me 3 times and emailing me about my recent visit. That's why my phone number starts with the area code 123, very exclusive neighborhood


Right? I'm thinking of seriously getting a Google Vice number.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Oh


hanrahan01 said:


> Maybe the Millenials you drove around didn't like your free offerings and preferred Grey Poupon for their next to nothing ride. Uber created a class of people who want everything for as close to free as u can get. What really bugs be the most is the waitresses and bartenders who feel they don't have to tip anymore because of Uber/Lyft. I keep a running log of those people so I can go to their establishment and have them serve me and then leave without tipping.


Oh please do this. I don't have the balls to do this myself but I would root for u hard! Take a video too. I would like to see their facial expressions of "how could they?" look.


----------



## Polomarko (Dec 20, 2016)

Ubergirlzz said:


> Last night, in the rain, I decided to drive the LA area and worked from 5 pm to 12 midnight (only taking one break). I had a total of 11 trips completed. Well, this morning, I checked my rating, and it dropped from 4.9 to 4.86! Needless to say, I'm pissed off because in my view, I did everything correctly and there was no reason for anyone to give me less than 5 stars. How do I find out who gave me less than 5 stars? Because I want to re-pay them in kind. I give all my pax 5 stars (even those who don't tip). As long as they're courteous and respectful to me as a driver, I give 5 stars.
> When I started last night, I had 136 5-star trips, and this morning, it's at 142 5-star trips, so 6 people rated me 5 stars out of the 11 trips.
> 
> Mind you, while driving in the rain last night, I receive zero tips. And my net pay was $80 for 7 hours. When you take into consideration gas, I'm making less than min. wage. No mind, I always am very professional, I always greet the pax and am very friendly. Not overly chatty, unless they want to be (and I can usually tell). And as we all know, Uber can be difficult at best, with rude pax and never knowing where you're going to end up. The worst are the 3-mile drives (ugh). The most annoying thing to me are smelly passengers, rude passengers who get in your car and start talking to each other in foreign language, drunk passengers who hit on you, etc. You all know what I'm talking about. Then there's the typical "how long have you been driving?" and "is this your only job?" and "what is your longest Uber ride request?" But I manage to suffer through and keep a good attitude.
> ...


No worries Uber will never deactivate you. I do no tipping 3 stars, corporate people no tipping ONE star.
Total of more then 3.000 five star rating, 7.5 I am trying to be proffetional but it is what it is 7 rude riders kick out so far.


----------



## Polomarko (Dec 20, 2016)

Agnok said:


> I have come to the conclusion that some riders are overly assiduous in their ratings. 'Well, I got where I'm going without an accident, but he did not offer me a mint - 2 stars'


Totally agree, Uber pays you good money. You do your job as a professional, 5 stars for you.


----------



## Kembolicous (May 31, 2016)

Andre Benjamin 6000 said:


> Ratings matter? You're not being paid based on your rating. As long as you aren't deactivated, who cares...
> 
> But if you insist on caring about your rating, maybe you should try this...


----------



## Kembolicous (May 31, 2016)

Yep, some drivers actually have all that crap, as they drive for $5 rides. And where the hell does it get them? People will still ting you a one star, because it is fun to do.


----------



## Jon H. SFBay (Oct 29, 2015)

I know it's hard but don't let the ratings get to you. As far as money earned I avg 20 an hr not chasing surges or power bonuses. So 500 a week is doable part time and very easy once you learn how to chase surges and the different bonuses.


----------



## Kembolicous (May 31, 2016)

Jon H. SFBay said:


> I know it's hard but don't let the ratings get to you. As far as money earned I avg 20 an hr not chasing surges or power bonuses. So 500 a week is doable part time and very easy once you learn how to chase surges and the different bonuses.


Yeah, I am begining to take my (Lyft) ratings lightly. Lyft says "deactivation risk" at 4.60. I was down to 4.47. The ratings came up, yet I did nothing different, other than relocate. I have found that working the inner city, where some drivers dare not go, will drop my ratings. Working OSU campus tends to bring it up. Ratings always go up with 18-25 year old students, especially the females, they like to talk and want to hear jokes, yet the inner city riders tend to sit in silence, and not rate, but when they do, too many rate low because of my paint job. It only takes a few to screw up ratings. Don't get me wrong, there are some great riders in the inner city, but the low raters tend to come from there, and ruin my ratings.
However, from what I have seen, I think even Lyft knows their rating system is a load of BS.


----------



## Kembolicous (May 31, 2016)

iUBERdc said:


> It's the low class UBERpoop pax who think they deserve limo service on a bus fare


Well said!! My God, so perfectly said!! I am going to steal that from you. Thanks!


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

Ubergirlzz said:


> Yes, part-time, but possibly going to go full-time. Sometime in January, I'd like to conduct an Uber experiment. I'm going to treat Uber like a 9 to 5 job, however, I'm only going to work at night (since I'm more of a night person). I'm going to work 8-9 hours per day, five days per week, and see how much money I make. Just curious. I'm wondering if I could pull at least $500 a week.


Whatever you do, DON'T give up some other job in order to put in more time Ubering. Uber is working very hard to recruit drivers and your share of the riders will inevitably get smaller. I've noticed that here, and I've been driving less than a year. Fortunately I have another full-time gig, so the financial loss is not that big a deal.

I did an experiment once to see how much I could earn in a week. I earned $1006 dollars, but it took me 55 hours -- and that was on top of the 40 hours at my regular gig. Since my regular gig offers health insurance, I wouldn't dream of giving it up to drive more for Uber.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Jufkii said:


> My understanding is the PAX have several days if not weeks to rate you on a past ride Entirely possible your rating drop could of been from a rides given well before the previous night as you suspect.


Not anymore they have about two days to rate or until their next trip.


----------



## Ubergirlzz (Dec 31, 2016)

yojimboguy said:


> Whatever you do, DON'T give up some other job in order to put in more time Ubering. Uber is working very hard to recruit drivers and your share of the riders will inevitably get smaller. I've noticed that here, and I've been driving less than a year. Fortunately I have another full-time gig, so the financial loss is not that big a deal.
> 
> I did an experiment once to see how much I could earn in a week. I earned $1006 dollars, but it took me 55 hours -- and that was on top of the 40 hours at my regular gig. Since my regular gig offers health insurance, I wouldn't dream of giving it up to drive more for Uber.


Good to know, thanks for the info!

Just to clarify, are you saying that you did Uber for 55 hours and made $1006? That's about $18 per hour. Not too bad, but $25-$35/hr. would be better - like they advertise


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Ubergirlzz said:


> Last night, in the rain, I decided to drive the LA area and worked from 5 pm to 12 midnight (only taking one break). I had a total of 11 trips completed. Well, this morning, I checked my rating, and it dropped from 4.9 to 4.86! Needless to say, I'm pissed off because in my view, I did everything correctly and there was no reason for anyone to give me less than 5 stars. How do I find out who gave me less than 5 stars? Because I want to re-pay them in kind. I give all my pax 5 stars (even those who don't tip). As long as they're courteous and respectful to me as a driver, I give 5 stars.
> 
> When I started last night, I had 136 5-star trips, and this morning, it's at 142 5-star trips, so 6 people rated me 5 stars out of the 11 trips.
> 
> ...


As per DoUHaveAnyWater? :

_The three stages of Uber drivers:

Noob - "My ratings are falling! This is so unfair! I'll... I'll... I'll write Uber a letter!"

Journeyman - "My ratings are still falling! I'll design a spreadsheet to track my ratings and work out why / who did this to me!"

Veteran - "Meh... f*** it. Time for a coffee"._


----------



## driver5000 (Jun 11, 2016)

Ubergirlzz said:


> Last night, in the rain, I decided to drive the LA area and worked from 5 pm to 12 midnight (only taking one break). I had a total of 11 trips completed. Well, this morning, I checked my rating, and it dropped from 4.9 to 4.86! Needless to say, I'm pissed off because in my view, I did everything correctly and there was no reason for anyone to give me less than 5 stars. How do I find out who gave me less than 5 stars? Because I want to re-pay them in kind. I give all my pax 5 stars (even those who don't tip). As long as they're courteous and respectful to me as a driver, I give 5 stars.
> 
> When I started last night, I had 136 5-star trips, and this morning, it's at 142 5-star trips, so 6 people rated me 5 stars out of the 11 trips.
> 
> ...


----------



## driver5000 (Jun 11, 2016)

Ubergirlzz said:


> Last night, in the rain, I decided to drive the LA area and worked from 5 pm to 12 midnight (only taking one break). I had a total of 11 trips completed. Well, this morning, I checked my rating, and it dropped from 4.9 to 4.86! Needless to say, I'm pissed off because in my view, I did everything correctly and there was no reason for anyone to give me less than 5 stars. How do I find out who gave me less than 5 stars? Because I want to re-pay them in kind. I give all my pax 5 stars (even those who don't tip). As long as they're courteous and respectful to me as a driver, I give 5 stars.
> 
> When I started last night, I had 136 5-star trips, and this morning, it's at 142 5-star trips, so 6 people rated me 5 stars out of the 11 trips.
> 
> ...


Rating System Very Very Bad another reason i quit Jan 1.


----------



## Ogbootsy (Sep 12, 2016)

Ubergirlzz said:


> I've been driving about 3 months now. What qualifies me as a seasoned driver?


 all that candy... Junky lookin car


----------



## PROJ3CTALPH4 (Jan 3, 2018)

Just accept your fate. It happens to me all the time. Half my pax at night are probably all cracked out and or wasted beyond recognition so I wouldn't be surprised if they didnt even realize what they doing.


----------

